# Is Prozac working for IBS ?



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am suffering almost 3 years from IBS. I don't really have diarrhia or constipation. It's more gas pain, lot's of flatuance and abdominal discomfort/pain, sometimes I have 5-6 bm's per day but most of the time it'about 1-3. Currently I am on desiprame and Celexa. I thought first that the Celexa is working a bit at least a little bit for my depression from IBS but latly I don't think it's working much anymore. I also have anxiety over my symphtoms, like a Hypochandriac. I often think I have not IBS and it must be something serious. It drives me crazy and I am depressed about the low quality life I have from this condition. I am just wondering if anybody had tried prozac for IBS symphtoms ? My doctor is going to prescribe that next to me. On Celexa I don't have any side effects ( I am on the highest dose, 60mg) I wonder what Prozac is like Does anybody have any luck with it (esspecially for the abdominal pain)???


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

No responds yet ? Is anybody on Prozac for IBS here ??


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Prozac had diarrhea as a side effect so I figured it might make it worse?


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

The desipramine should do the IBS. It did for me mostly but I couldn't take it because I couldn't sleep and it made me MORE afraid and paranoid.I have taken Effexor and Paxil in the past for IBS with great success. I can't remember the dosage of Paxil but I found Effexor helpful at 75 and totally worked at 150.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi i was on citalapran for my anxiety for a long time which helped me wel untill a bad spell of ibs since xmas now it goes right through me my gp is starting me on prozac so i can keep you informed if you like


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been on Prozac for over 2 months now, I have found it has relieved my anxiety quite a bit...but it doesn't help the IBS symptoms, just the fear of them! I like it, but I hope I can get off it soon...RachL x


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

im on day 2 of prozac no weird effect as yet will keep you posted


----------



## 17179 (Feb 18, 2007)

HiI started with IBS when i suffered from stress a few years ago. I developed a bad anxiety problem due to this and got in the viscous circle of IBS - panic - IBS - panic. I was started on prozac to help me try to break this cycle because i couldn't go out without the cycle starting and god forbid if anyone else in house was using bathroom cos that was an instant trigger. Anyway i took 40mg of Prozac for 2 years and didn't really feel the benefit until i started Cognitive behavioural therapy. The Prozac never helped symtom wise but did give me a more confidence i suppose. The point to my story is that when i stopped prozac i actually noticed a great difference in my IBS symptoms....for the better. I wouldn't take it again it was so much of a difference!Everyone's different though i supposeHope this helps


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been on Prozac for about 3 months now. My IBS has probably got a bit better, although not a huge amount, but it's done wonders for my depression.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I tried it two different times for IBS and it helped at first for about 4-6 months then stoped working for me. It also gave me some side effects that seem to last I didn't like.However with these types of drugs were all different and they effect us differently. So it may work for some and not others. It can also work and stop working because the receptors can become desensitized. Statistically anti-d's work for 1 in three IBSers.Meds and therapy could also really be the way to go. I think you might also need a better doctor who works with you, especially on the concern that you have something serious. Although what you have posted on the bb here is consistent with an IBS diagnoses.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by hasenfuss:I don't really have diarrhia or constipation. It's more gas pain, lot's of flatuance and abdominal discomfort/pain, sometimes I have 5-6 bm's per day but most of the time it'about 1-3... I often think I have not IBS and it must be something serious.


Sounds like pain-predominant type of IBS. Prozac may be effective for pain and abdominal discomfort. I think trying it is the only way to know if it will work for you.


----------

